# Neutered Male marking



## cwilliamz35 (May 25, 2013)

Cooper is almost 4 years old now and has started marking in the basement around one particular chair. He was neutered at 8 months and we have had him to the vet to make sure he doesn't have a bladder infection.

Coop has free reign of the house and we let him downstairs since his water is down there. He tends to be a messy drinker. 

How can I break him of this as I don't necessarily catch him in the act? As a side note.....should I leave water out for him to drink when he wants or should this be controlled?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello, cwilliamz35, and welcome to the forums! 

Just because Cooper has been neutered doesn't mean he won't mark. It's like writing "pee-mail". My boy Willie, and his side kick, Murphy (neighbor's dog) are both neutered males, and when they get together for a play date, there is a great deal of peeing all over the yard. Where one goes, the other one must go! It's pretty funny, really. It's a big yard, but they cover it all.

The inside marking is problematic. The only advice I can think of is to be sure to thoroughly clean the area with a product specifically designed for that purpose. There's a cleaner called "Nature's Miracle", and another one by Bissell called "Oxy Stain & Stink Remover". When you think you've got it really clean, do it again.

Please don't restrict Cooper's access to water. Fresh water should be available to him at all times. You might try relocating the water dish, though. Good luck!!  

p.s. Clean the chair, too, or get rid of it.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Limiting water won't help, he will still be able to mark. I would shut off access to the room with the chair and only let him in there if supervised so if he does mark you can catch him in the act and correct him. Miles did this once before neutered. He marked our beautiful white sheer curtains. We told him he was bad, put him in the half bathroom for time out while we cleaned up, and he came out with his head down and was depressed for hours. He's never done it again!


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

I agree, access the water is really important, the bowl should always be full of cold, fresh water.

All dogs mark, its instinctual. Clean the area and maybe just keep him out of the basement? You're lucky it's in the basement!


----------

